# notts/derby



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

anyone at the notts/derby this saturday?

we will be with 1 in ped pet.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Would have been if I hadn't had my op!! Good luck to all going and I'll be interested to hear what the new venue is like!


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

no but im at the central LH/SLH instead


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

weather not looking too healthy... 

snow forcast.. but not heared anything about cancelling the show yet.. sooooo we go saturday as normal...


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

rcmadd said:


> weather not looking too healthy...
> 
> snow forcast.. but not heared anything about cancelling the show yet.. sooooo we go saturday as normal...


im hoping the central LH isnt cancelled too :/ and also hoping i can actually get there!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Don't be daft though you lot. If weather is that bad even if the show is still on don't risk it. I know what a stubborn lot you are (me included) x


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

tbh jo.. as long as the roads are clear there should be no reason to cancel the show.... its up to the exhibitors themselves to decide wether they can make it or not.. as long as you drive to the conditions and the roads are clear..


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Central LH is cancelled


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

i noticed.. someone posted on ped & non ped facebook page..

as far as im aware notts/derby still on.


----------



## Sunflower2009 (May 14, 2012)

Notts & Derbys Cat Club is also cancelled due to heavy snow


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

just noticed on gccf.... i was just comming here to inform anyone going.. thanks sunflower2009..


----------



## Sunflower2009 (May 14, 2012)

What show is next for u ?


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

shropshire.. with 1 in ped pet..


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

rcmadd said:


> tbh jo.. as long as the roads are clear there should be no reason to cancel the show.... its up to the exhibitors themselves to decide wether they can make it or not.. as long as you drive to the conditions and the roads are clear..


I wasn't suggesting they cancel as I have no idea what weather is like there. I was just saying if it's bad near exhibitors homes be sensible that's all


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

there was a tica on this weekend as well.. not heared anything about that getting cancelled...


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

rcmadd said:


> there was a tica on this weekend as well.. not heared anything about that getting cancelled...


TICA wont cancel unless they really have too as their judges come from USA, sweden, france etc! however i do know some fellow NFC owners are entered but arent attending as they cant get there safely.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

The TICA show ran as show set up and all judges bar one were there - the leisure centre was open for business all weekend - no insurance cancellation policy would have paid out in the circumstances and the roads were fine in Peterborough and all main roads fine getting there. In actual fact there were very few absentees over the weekend - only a tiny handful more than at a 'normal' show.

I hate to think how much money the notts and derbys have lost  I don't think the insurance will pay out as the village itself was fine, the leisure centre wasn't shut that weekend and show was I believe all set up to go. They will have to pay all the costs and refund all the money..... I hope they can recover financially.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

thats what we cannot understand sarah... why it was cancelled.... i do know some of the judges pulled out so maybe that was part of the reason..


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

rcmadd said:


> thats what we cannot understand sarah... why it was cancelled.... i do know some of the judges pulled out so maybe that was part of the reason..


I'm not sure - I had heard it was because too many judges were unable to attend and the concerns about the driving conditions.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

last heared at least 5 judges cancelled.. not sure how many in the end.. but.. im sure things could have gone ahead..

judges helping out with the classes of the cancelled judges.. 
only doing open and title classes.. 
HHP judges could have gone and helped, 
a couple of HHP exhibitors helping judge the HHP open and title classes.. basically not bothering with the side classes

unless of course too many judges cancelled..


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

I was one of the very dissapointed people that got a quick phone call on Friday evening to say the show was cancelled....I also missed the last show I had entered my boy in as one of my girls went into labour so not having much luck with shows!

Does anyone know what happens now with regard to refunding entry fees etc???????


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

the club will sort out refunds.

personally though.. i would have liked to see them put it on another date..


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Another date would be good here....just knowing my luck would clash with another show I was planning to enter!


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

When the RCA and SHCS has to cancel a few years back - they moved to April and you could enter April show or have a refund less an admin fee.

Am sure the show team will look into alternatives and if not able will offer refunds.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

notts & derby website say the comittee are due to meet on the 24th to discuss what to do.. so fingers crossed for another date..


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

I heard it was more to do with losing too many judges to be able to cover the classes, from what I heard they lost at least 7.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

If it was because of the 7 missing judges then surly the easiest solution would have been to ask all remaining judges to cover the title and open classes leaving the misc classes altogether


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

They lost loads of Judges at the Shrops in 2009 cuz of snow. J Hansson was running around the hall doing loads of classes. I know because I had to wait for ages until he got around to doing my Oriental's open class. I also had a Judge change for my Siamese Kitten and I think the same Judge did all his sides but didn't matter, at least the show went on.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

rcmadd said:


> If it was because of the 7 missing judges then surly the easiest solution would have been to ask all remaining judges to cover the title and open classes leaving the misc classes altogether


Fine IF you still have judges qualified for all sections, I think one section lost pretty much every judge and even if you have an all breed, or almost all breed one, like Anne Gregory (who, btw, they didn't have as she was one who pulled out) they may have so much to do that they can't cope

I am sure the decision wasn't taken lightly, especially in view of the money they are facing losing.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Such a shame. I hope they can sort it out as I do like that show


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

just noticed.. thats the 24th of feb not jan..


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

seems notts/derby are not putting a show on now.. got a refund.. minus admin fee and fee for the book.. which we also recieved.... total waste of time sendin that.....


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes I got my refund too - I could live with the deduction of the admin fee but I was annoyed to be charged for the show catalogue for a show that was cancelled and is absolutely no use at all to me!!!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

well i think they are going to lose a lot of exhibitors...


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes I think there are going to be lots of dissapointed people opening envelopes and being rather dissillusioned with the 'refund' - think there will be a big impact on their entry, am thinking very hard if I actually want to enter next years with them because of this...


----------

